# China faces 'thermonuclear' wave of Covid:



## hollydolly (Dec 22, 2022)

According to the Media today...  believe  the source or take it with a pinch of salt. Either way it'll be worth keeping an eye on this ​​*Warning virus may kill up to ONE MILLION people  *​.....as the sick overwhelm hospitals and dead bodies pile up outside morgues - after Beijing reversed its draconian restrictions​Chinas' decision to stick with draconian restrictions for so long is to blame for the 'thermonuclear' Covid wave that could kill up to one million people, experts warned today.

Startling projections since Beijing U-turned on its tough zero Covid stance suggest there could be up to one million deaths in the coming months because of low immunity across the country's 1.4billion population.

Immunologists predict up to 60 per cent of the country will get infected between now and March, as the virus is allowed to rip. 

One leading expert predicted even higher levels of deaths, saying they will likely be in the 'millions — plural', adding: 'This is just the start.' 

Shocking footage shared online over the past few day shows sick patients on respirators packing out hospital wards, with many forced to lie on the floor because all the beds are full.

One clip shows an exhausted doctor collapsing  and crematoriums say they have run out of space to keep bodies.

Experts today told MailOnline the capitulation has been caused by President Xi Jinping's government sticking with its zero Covid policy for so long after rolling out vaccines.

The hermit strategy left China's population with little to no natural immunity.












https://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/...d-capitulation-draconian-hermit-strategy.html


----------



## Nemo2 (Dec 22, 2022)

"Order yer pre-Christmas shots online now...10% off sale ends today!!"


----------



## chic (Dec 22, 2022)

Nemo2 said:


> "Order yer pre-Christmas shots online now...10% off sale ends today!!"


Yeah. The hysteria continues but it does make sense that these people would have impaired immunity after so long living in an anti covid bubble.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 22, 2022)

chic said:


> Yeah. The hysteria continues but it does make sense that these people would have impaired immunity after so long living in an anti covid bubble.


..and if it's true..at this time of year there's going to be many people travelling between the west and Asia.. so it could potentially spark a new wave.. in the west..


----------



## chic (Dec 22, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> ..and if it's true..at this time of year there's going to be many people travelling between the west and Asia.. so it could potentially spark a new wave.. in the west..


Possibly but I think the West has learned its covid lessons and people will never react with the same level of panic as was seen in 2020.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 22, 2022)

chic said:


> Possibly but I think the West has learned its covid lessons and people will never react with the same level of panic as was seen in 2020.


no , I would hope that would never happen again.. however it's imprortant for those  like yourself who haven't been vaccinated to just be aware what might happen if these stories are true.. which I've a feeling they are


----------



## Muskrat (Dec 22, 2022)

Those poor people. I wonder what vaccine they are using?


----------



## chic (Dec 22, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> no , I would hope that would never happen again.. however it's imprortant for those  like yourself who haven't been vaccinated to just be aware what might happen if these stories are true.. which I've a feeling they are


Thank you for loving me so and worrying about me.


----------



## Nemo2 (Dec 22, 2022)

In other news:

https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/12677202/


----------



## Muskrat (Dec 22, 2022)

Thalidomide? Was that the intent of the link?


----------



## Nemo2 (Dec 22, 2022)

Muskrat said:


> Thalidomide? Was that the intent of the link?


Indeed......it was thought to be great when first introduced......then......not so great.   But perhaps that was just a one off?


----------



## win231 (Dec 22, 2022)

Muskrat said:


> Those poor people. I wonder what vaccine they are using?


Soy Sauce in the syringe.


----------



## chic (Dec 22, 2022)

Nemo2 said:


> Indeed......it was thought to be great when first introduced......then......not so great.   But perhaps that was just a one off?


I remember.


----------



## Murrmurr (Dec 22, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> ..and if it's true..at this time of year there's going to be many people travelling between the west and Asia.. so it could potentially spark a new wave.. in the west..


As we speak, experts are advising the US president on the pros and cons of a temporary ban on incoming flights from China.


----------



## Tish (Dec 22, 2022)

Here we go again.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 22, 2022)

Tish said:


> Here we go again.


Unfortunately it looks like it...


----------



## Murrmurr (Dec 22, 2022)

Tish said:


> Here we go again.


Unless they're sick from a whole new strain, we should be fine.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 22, 2022)

Murrmurr said:


> As we speak, experts are advising the US president on the pros and cons of a temporary ban on incoming flights from China.


I hope our govt will do the same..


----------



## Tish (Dec 22, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> I hope our govt will do the same..


I pray ours will too.


----------



## Alligatorob (Dec 22, 2022)

China has a lot of people, something like 1.4 billion.  If you use the numbers from the article that means 840 million will get the virus (60%).  If 1 million die that's a death rate of about 0.1%.  Seems high, higher than CDC numbers in the US.  However with as many people as live in China who knows.  I am skeptical.


----------



## Alligatorob (Dec 22, 2022)

Murrmurr said:


> Unless they're sick from a whole new strain, we should be fine.


Right


----------



## Nemo2 (Dec 22, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> However with as many people as live in China who knows.  I am skeptical.


Yabbut, look how many more masks they'll sell if they crank up the volume.


----------



## John cycling (Dec 22, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> it's important for those  like yourself who haven't been vaccinated to just be aware what might happen if these stories are true


They might get healthy from being around us?


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 22, 2022)

John cycling said:


> They might get healthy from being around us?


how fab would that be ?


----------



## Murrmurr (Dec 22, 2022)

John cycling said:


> They might get healthy from being around us?





Alligatorob said:


> China has a lot of people, something like 1.4 billion.  If you use the numbers from the article that means 840 million will get the virus (60%).  If 1 million die that's a death rate of about 0.1%.  Seems high, higher than CDC numbers in the US.  However with as many people as live in China who knows.  I am skeptical.


What are you skeptical of, 'Gator?

John, it does work both ways but with collateral damage.

And to all; this is why the aliens don't mingle.


----------



## Alligatorob (Dec 22, 2022)

Murrmurr said:


> What are you skeptical of, 'Gator?


This death rate is more than 10x greater than our current death rate.  I doubt the Chinese are more likely to die than we are.

The Chinese death rate would be equivalent to about 120 per 100,000 cases.  Our current death rates are below 10 per 100,000 (https://ourworldindata.org/covid-deaths-by-vaccination).  Our reported death rates were in the higher range at the beginning of the pandemic, but have declined substantially.


----------



## Don M. (Dec 22, 2022)

Covid originated in China....it's only fitting that China suffers disproportionally.


----------



## win231 (Dec 22, 2022)

When in doubt, blame whomever you don't like.
Works every time.


----------



## Murrmurr (Dec 22, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> This death rate is more than 10x greater than our current death rate.  I doubt the Chinese are more likely to die than we are.
> 
> The Chinese death rate would be equivalent to about 120 per 100,000 cases.  Our current death rates are below 10 per 100,000 (https://ourworldindata.org/covid-deaths-by-vaccination).  Our reported death rates were in the higher range at the beginning of the pandemic, but have declined substantially.


Maybe because their hospitals are already over-crowded and other medical services are subpar? 

I saw where a lot of sick people are being treated with an IV drip only in hospital parking lots and others sent to various quarantine facilities where medical staff is extremely limited.


----------



## HoneyNut (Dec 22, 2022)

I read that the Chinese vaccine has a lower effectiveness rate than the RNA types of vaccines.  I wonder if they would be willing to buy vaccines from the West, though maybe we would give them for free, aside from the humanitarian aspect, we really need products that they make.


----------



## Murrmurr (Dec 22, 2022)

HoneyNut said:


> I read that the Chinese vaccine has a lower effectiveness rate than the RNA types of vaccines.  I wonder if they would be willing to buy vaccines from the West, though maybe we would give them for free, aside from the humanitarian aspect, we really need products that they make.


The US offered it to China. They declined. But maybe they'll change their mind, or get it from another country.


----------



## win231 (Dec 22, 2022)

win231 said:


> When in doubt, blame whomever you don't like.
> Works every time.


Remember - at the beginning of Covid, it was all the fault of Blacks & Hispanics - something to do with their lifestyle.
Later, it was Orthodox Jews' fault - because they congregate in synagogues in large numbers & dance & hug each other.
And Monkeypox?  It's those gays.......


----------



## chic (Dec 23, 2022)

Murrmurr said:


> Unless they're sick from a whole new strain, we should be fine.


I agree.  We're only sick with fear.


----------



## Victoria (Dec 23, 2022)

I don't understand why they don't have herd immunity by now, 3 years later. They weren't always in lock down from the beginning.


----------



## Nemo2 (Dec 23, 2022)

Victoria said:


> I don't understand why they don't have herd immunity by now, 3 years later. They weren't always in lock down from the beginning.


Big herd, or so I've heard.


----------



## oldman (Dec 23, 2022)

Does China have their own vaccine like Russia?


----------



## Murrmurr (Dec 23, 2022)

Victoria said:


> ... They weren't always in lock down from the beginning.


Except they were. And it was severe.

If I remember right, only 3 or 4 cases were diagnosed, including a scientist and an assistant who worked at a virology lab, and _bam!_ They started welding people's doors shut....or politely recommended staying inside, depending on what source you trust.


----------



## chic (Dec 23, 2022)

oldman said:


> Does China have their own vaccine like Russia?


I don't know. Hmm.  I thought they did. I could be wrong.


----------



## Lethe200 (Dec 23, 2022)

China has repeatedly refused the Pfizer and Moderna vaccines. Their own vaccines are far less effective and protection wanes more rapidly. Also, they do even more poorly against the virus mutations, which are now the prevailing infectors.

The lockdowns have prevented herd immunity, since a majority would only get mild symptoms/illness and spread could be controlled by spacing distances and mask wearing. Each COVID mutation has become progressively more infectious as the virus adapts. mRNA vaccines offer better protection against future mutations than the traditional killed-virus vaccines offer.

"... In mid-2021, the World Health Organization (WHO) approved the 2 Chinese vaccines for emergency use, on the basis of limited clinical-trial data suggesting that CoronaVac was 51% and Sinopharm 79% effective at preventing symptomatic disease. This was on a par with the 63% efficacy reported for the University of Oxford–AstraZeneca’s viral-vector vaccine at the time of its WHO listing, *but lower than the 90% and higher efficacies of the mRNA vaccines developed by Pfizer–BioNTech and Moderna.*

Both the Chinese vaccines are inactivated vaccines, which use killed SARS-CoV-2 virus. Researchers say this type of vaccine seems to be less potent because it triggers an immune response against many viral proteins. By contrast, mRNA and viral-vector vaccines target the response to the spike protein, which is what the virus uses to enter human cells.

“You don’t choose the target with inactivated vaccines, you just throw in all these different antigens,” explains Jorge Kalil, a physician and immunologist at the University of São Paulo Medical School, Brazil.

About 2.4 billion doses of the Chinese vaccines have been administered in China, but almost 1 billion doses have gone to 110 other countries (see 'Biggest takers for China's vaccines'). Reports earlier this year of COVID-19 surges in several countries that had vaccinated many people with these vaccines — such as the Seychelles and Indonesia — prompted questions about the protection they offered.

Numerous studies have now been undertaken in nations including Brazil, Chile and Thailand, to understand waning immunity and protection in different groups. "
- nature.com: China’s COVID vaccines have been crucial — now immunity is waning

The article goes on to say even second and third booster shots of China's CoronaVac offer poor protection for the elderly aged 80+, who make up the majority of deaths and ICU hospitalizations. China has the fastest-aging population in the world and a poor healthcare safety net.


----------



## Disgustedman (Dec 23, 2022)

They're going to be lucky if it's only 5 million....I'm betting 6 times that amount.


----------



## Victoria (Dec 23, 2022)

Murrmurr said:


> Except they were. And it was severe.
> 
> If I remember right, only 3 or 4 cases were diagnosed, including a scientist and an assistant who worked at a virology lab, and _bam!_ They started welding people's doors shut....or politely recommended staying inside, depending on what source you trust.


Oh wow yikes! I didn't know that. They should have let it run it's course when the rest of the world was dealing with it. They are going to start a new crazy variant that's going to evade the vaccines we now have, and spread it through the world.  Lord help us!


----------



## CarolfromTX (Dec 25, 2022)

China did this to themselves. Created it in a lab, did nothing to contain it, spread it to the rest of the world, then finally started locking people in their own apartments, and thus ruined their immune systems. Karma’s a b**ch.


----------



## Victoria (Dec 27, 2022)

CarolfromTX said:


> China did this to themselves. Created it in a lab, did nothing to contain it, spread it to the rest of the world, then finally started locking people in their own apartments, and thus ruined their immune systems. Karma’s a b**ch.


I find it insane that they kept those people locked down for 3 years! Those people just suffered for nothing because they still have to go through the COVID rush with hospitals filling up and people dying. Lockdown just put off the inevitable. And might have made things worse for all of us.


----------



## Jean-Paul (Dec 28, 2022)

Virus cause is perhaps Results of (Fauchi organization funded)  "Gain-of-Function" R&D at Chinese Wuhan Virology institute, possibly for a military bio weapon.  Poor lab isolation practice in ChiCom labs may have started this mess. Even Dr Fauchi ( consistently wrong in every public health crisis back to AIDS 1980s) finally admitted his gain of functions funds to China Wuhan, and that the masks, lockdowns, and so called vaccinations were never effective.

The sudden about face by Mr Xi on zero covid-19 to herd immunity, proves that central control by communists will always fail.

I Suggest that US,EU and UK ban ALL travel from Communist China ( especially group tourists) until the Virus is gone, perhaps for a few years.

But of course this logic conflicts with the US and EU administrations philosophy and ultra left politics. Thus I Expect a huge new Covid variant infection wave globally in 2023, due to the policies of Mr Xi, and the lack of vigilance by our Western government.

Can we send an invoice for the Wests losses to Mr Xi and Dr Fauchi? I estimate 20..80 trillions lost.  Accepting Mastercard or Visa....

Bon Santé, keep safe

Jon


----------



## Victoria (Dec 28, 2022)

Jean-Paul said:


> Virus cause is perhaps Results of (Fauchi organization funded)  "Gain-of-Function" R&D at Chinese Wuhan Virology institute, possibly for a military bio weapon.  Poor lab isolation practice in ChiCom labs may have started this mess.
> 
> The sudden about face by Mr Xi on zero covid-19 to herd immunity, proves that central control by communists will always fail.
> 
> ...


Two lab techs  tried to warn the world when it first happened, trying to prevent this. Then they  both either disappeared or ended up dead.


----------



## Murrmurr (Dec 28, 2022)

Interesting update...or maybe scary update...on the 27th, China's gov't did a 180 on travel restrictions. Chinese citizens are now free to travel abroad. Within 30 minutes after the CCP made this announcement, online searches for visa applications increased by 850% and the most-searched travel destinations were the US, the UK, Australia, Singapore, and Thailand. They also changed their quarantine policy for incoming visitors; no quarantine for visitors to China, you're free to mingle soon as you arrive. 

Meanwhile, to help with the backlog of corpses, Xi Jinping has approved immediate construction of 3 additional crematoriums in Beijing.


----------



## Jean-Paul (Dec 28, 2022)

like his mentors before him in history, (Lenin, Stalin, Mao, Pol Pot) , Chinese Communist Xi will kill 10s of millions of his own nations population, adding to the Communist murder total of 100..200 M.  Just another day at the office, Mr Xi?

Jon


----------



## chic (Dec 28, 2022)

win231 said:


> When in doubt, blame whomever you don't like.
> Works every time.


There's too much of that, but the unvaccinated can no longer be blamed so it seems anyone will do. Pity.


----------

